# Supernatural RP interest check



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Hey all, I wanted to post up a question to all you RPers out there. The two RPs that I am currently running are moving along smoothly and I find myself in a position were I am feeling the need to begin another story. I have always had quite an interest in the role of the Vampire Hunter in lore. The mere human that stands in the face of death, darkness, and despair, standing toe to toe with the most vicious and loathesome beasts that darkness could throw at him. This would be the basis of my story. 

Now to you, Heresy RPers, this is the first question that I will pose. Would there be any interest in participating in such a tale? If so would you like to see it set in a medival, archaic steampunk, modern, or futuristic setting? The poll above of course covers these options. 

There would be different skillsets/classes, each with their own perks and detriments, and I have ideas for a few special twists that I will talk to people how may be interested in playing something a bit odd. 

Any ideas that you have to throw in as far as something you would like to see in such an RP would be welcome as well.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

I would say go with Medival setting as theres nothing better than a vampire hunter wearing full plate armour, the wide brimmed hat and a trench/storm coat that fits over his armour while he is armed with a hand crossbow and silver sword.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

I would also vote medieval


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I myself lean toward medieval or steampunk, but I wanted to see what other opinions there were out there.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

I say steampunk or modern.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm going for modern on this one, failing that Steampunk. Both appeal to me.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Futuristic. The idea of plate armour and silver swords is nice but who could say no to jetpacks and laser guns?

Failing that I would go with Medieval


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

I voted medieval coz that's where i easier get the most vivid images in my head of supernatural beasts.

In the old times people feared the woods, and our characters are the reason. A blood-sucking vampire or a lunatic werewolf is alot more scary if you don't even know what the closest city is called, or even where it is.

It gets a bit less scary and evil (although gets a cool masquerade feel) when everyone just has a GPS and a revolver at hand like in the US.
And vampires with space guns? You might say "blood angels", i say "I don't really like blood angels.".

So i would say Medieval, secondly steampunk since that is almost medieval but with a twist, then modern.

And i personally would vote no for futuristic. But only for supernatural characters.

If the characters are beast hunters a future setting could be really cool. I can imagine the beasts being experiments of some kind.

All in all, it's very much up to who we're supposed to be in the drama.

If i'm a vampire, i'd rather play medieval. Where my name holds the most fear.
If i'm a hunter, also medieval. It's too easy when everyone just got a revolver, or even automatic guns.

So late medieval, so we can get hold of that cool black powder pistol, aw yeah


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Well it is obvious that medieval is a favorite, but I am intrigued by the concept of a steampunk setting as well. Thank you all for your input!


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

This may sound like a dumb question but what kind of supernatural entities are we talking about? Are you ganna go for the typical Vampires, werewolves and Co. Or are we going beyound that?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Vamprires, werewolves, ghosts, Demonic possession, perhaps run ins with old gods, angels, changlings, Fae, pretty much anything out of human lore. But we won't be running into things like goblins, orcs, or anything else from a fantasy setting.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Sounds great, so creatures from Norse and/or Greek mythology would approved then?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Yes, but just to clarify, your characters would be human, or nearly human. I am still on the fence deciding on whether I am going to allow half-breeds and demi-gods.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Maybe you could include Demigods and even Gods but have them in an advisory role, kinda like the Guardian Angel from the game Borderlands

Edit: Just realised how dumb I've been. How could I forget steampunk its bloody amazing? My vote has finally been placed and its for steampunk


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

I voted Steam-punk for that is my one weakness.

After seeing some of the RPs you have crafted and kicking myself for not getting in on them, I will definaltly try to get into this one!

I am fine with Medieval as well, but I think Steam-punk would make a unique RPing experience.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

This definitely looks interesting. But any setting would be good with me so I won't vote.


LotN


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I really do appreciate all the comments and input folks and I am glad to see that there is a good amount of interest. For those of you who have never run an RP it does involve quite a bit of work and it is heartening to see that folks will appreciate it. I am going to do a bit of reading to gain some background knowledge, but at this point it is my intention to do this RP in a series of two installments. The first will be medieval, rolling in around the 13th to 14th, set in Europe. The Second installment will be set in the early 1800's in the America's. It will be alternate history, steampunk. I want to have the time to prepare and do a lot of reading on Steampunk so that I can do the Genre justice. I will get to work right away and you should see the Recruitment Thread pop up in the next week or two.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Great man, looking forward to both


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

This looks great, if you're looking for inspiration on antagonists/creatures I can't recommend the TV series 'Supernatural' or the 'Dresden Files' books enough, though they are both in a modern setting. 

Can't wait to see the end results.


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Good luck, my good sir! I can not wait to see what sort of creation you spawn!


----------

